# Cheap Budget parts to super parts. In Spanish. Home speaker Tower build.



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

You know this is my fav kind of Project. Building better things out of what you have. And this video from "Pepe" is cool!






He made some towers out of some drivers he just had laying around. Now I used google translate to watch most of the video, so I don't know how Accurate it is. But its pretty good. 

He goes into the specs, and there is a showcase of the build and soundest at the end. 

Most of us have a whole host of speakers around. And something like this would be fun to do for something for the garage etc. 

In fact, of all the builds I do? Its these I like doing the best. It won't ever be up to par with Boutique drivers. But the more then well hold their own.


----------

